# Post deleted - can I find out why?



## CopperCyclist (8 Mar 2015)

So one of my posts was just deleted from a thread. I had a notification but no explanation - is there any way of finding out why?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2015)

Just ask the Mods.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2015)

They did it because ahhhhhhhh! They got me.


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Just ask the Mods.



How? Convo the @Moderators?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> How? Convo the @Moderators?


It was a while ago when I had the same thing happen to me. If I remember correctly, I think I just sent the Mods a PM. Isn't there a list of the on-duty Mods when you start up the site? There certainly used to be. Good luck.

Edit: Look in the "Staff Online Now" box on the right of the CC start page


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> How? Convo the @Moderators?



You are still posting, so it can't have been that bad.


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> You are still posting, so it can't have been that bad.


It wasn't! I think it may have been for a different, more unusual reason, but the policeman in me wants to find out!


----------



## Markymark (8 Mar 2015)

Every Sunday evening the mods have an orgy. A flying stiletto probably hit a delete button.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> How? Convo the @Moderators?




The mods account is rarely checked. Report your initial post to get their attention.


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The mods account is rarely checked. Report your initial post to get their attention.



I can't - I only posted once and it was deleted! Unless you mean to report the thread, which wasn't started by me?


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> I can't - I only posted once and it was deleted! Unless you mean to report the thread, which wasn't started by me?


I guess he means the opening post in this thread?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> I can't - I only posted once and it was deleted! Unless you mean to report the thread, which wasn't started by me?


As what @theclaud said...


----------



## Shaun (8 Mar 2015)

PM on it's way.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> I can't - I only posted once and it was deleted! Unless you mean to report the thread, which wasn't started by me?


So...did you find out?


----------



## Shaun (8 Mar 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> So...did you find out?



Erm ...


Shaun said:


> PM on it's way.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

I think that means "_We could tell you, but then we'd have to shoot you!_"


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Mar 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> So...did you find out?



Nope, still at a complete blank... 

Only kidding, yes, all sorted. Feel stupid now - I thought a post in which I had given heartfelt, professional advice had been removed... I didn't actually check and forgot I had posted once more in the thread quoting someone else - their post was the one removed and mine was a casualty taken down with it!


----------



## byegad (20 Mar 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> It wasn't! I think it may have been for a different, more unusual reason, but the policeman in me wants to find out!


I think if you read this post carefully you'll see why.

To misquote (Slightly!) a Policeman friend of mine.

'Because we're the *moderators* and we can!

NB Subtle hint included.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2015)

How do I find out why?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Mar 2015)

Me too, I responded to the suicide thread. My response to a ridiculous claim was based on experience and knowledge - the original post is still there. The mod deleted mine without any rationale and obviously no knowledge about suicide.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2015)

Ask the Mods. The ones on duty now are listed in a box on the right hand side of the screen when you first start CC.


----------



## Shaun (20 Mar 2015)

If you want to query a moderator action you can PM any of the mods who are online (right sidebar of the homepage), PM the @Moderators account (which is checked less often), report the post before / after your post and ask about the modding of your post (so we have an idea of which thread and whereabouts), sent a PM to me, or use the Contact Us link at the bottom of every page. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

